# Newb @ MIDI



## Iryno (Sep 14, 2013)

H'okay, so I have a Yamaha P-90B weighted keyboard with MIDI in/out ports and a MIO (MIDI to USB converter cable). I've managed to get the setup working and record some stuff, but it's still the crappy, tinny MIDI sounds. I want it to sound like a "real" piano, and I have a few soundfont files, but don't quite know how to make it happen.

I know soundfont technology is sorta outdated, so if you have any other ideas I'd be grateful. Suggestions for software would be useful, and I don't mind spending money to get a copy that actually works. I'm also looking to create EDM and my own sound library further down the road, but mainly live recordings for now. Thanks!


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 14, 2013)

What program are you currently using? It may support VSTI Plug-ins (Virtual studio technology instruments) that you can download. 

If your searching for a new DAW (Digital Audio Workstation), there's plenty of them on the market.
I use Cubase and Reason together as one program (Rewired) so i get the best of both programs rolled into one. I have also tried FL Studio, ProTools and Ableton DAWs which are all very good and very powerful programs. If your using a mac then you should consider Logic.

I personally would recommend giving Reason a try. It comes with a nice soundbank of virtual instruments to get you started, i find it quite user friendly and there's tonnes of tutorials on youtube to help you out, most of them swaying towards EDM music and sounds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 14, 2013)

I've heard Pianoteq and Ivory are great sounding piano plugins, but I think they are quite pricey and I'm not sure how much you are willing to spend.

What DAW are you using? If you're using Pro Tools or FL Studio can I help you get those soundfonts set up.


----------



## Iryno (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a PC, but I guess I need to look for a DAW now. Thanks for the suggestions. =)


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought this would be about MIDI, given the title of this thread. XD

Regardless, if you have an iLok, I like the piano in the U1250 by UVI, which includes essential sounds from the Kurzweil 1000 range. It does pretty well in my opinion even now, which says a lot for when the original K250 came out (1986)!


----------



## Iryno (Sep 16, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I thought this would be about MIDI, given the title of this thread. XD



It is, I'm looking for a program that I can use to record from my keyboard to my computer. It looks like I have to start searching for a DAW that works for me.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 16, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I thought this would be about MIDI, given the title of this thread. XD



Also expected wires and wires going in and out of random synths, sequencers, effects and keyboards. I.E. MIDI porn.


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Iryno said:


> It is, I'm looking for a program that I can use to record from my keyboard to my computer. It looks like I have to start searching for a DAW that works for me.



Now I understand.

Well, your best shot there is to hook up the audio to your computer, as well as the MIDI. I personally use the Prosonus FireStudios for that.


----------

